# Beauty Salon Closes After Refusing to Wax Transperson's Male Genitalia



## Norman (Jul 23, 2019)

I swear people, it's coming, soon prostitutes will be sued for not performing gay sex on these trans people. The PC clown world keeps getting dumber and dumber. Believing that the genders are the same and that you can change your gender at will has real consequences.

"A Canadian small business owner was forced to close her home-based beauty salon after refusing to provide a Brazilian wax for a transgender woman's male genitalia.

Marcia Da Silva received a response about the opening of her new salon from Jessica Yaniv, a transgender activist, after previously only have provided services to family and friends. They initially agreed to an appointment via text message and Yaniv claimed that Da Silva canceled the session after she sent her a photo and identified as a transgender woman.

Yaniv filed over a dozen complaints with a British Columbia Human Rights Tribunal, claiming she was discriminated against. "You cannot choose who your clientele is going to be,” Yaniv said while speaking in front of the Tribunal. The LGBT activist has demanded monetary compensation and condemned Da Silva's decision not to wax her genitalia as neo-Nazism."

So here we are, now refusing to handle a dick is neo-Nazism.


----------



## elongobardi (Jul 23, 2019)

What a mutant piece of shit.    


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman (Jul 23, 2019)

elongobardi said:


> What a mutant piece of shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



As far as I understand, it wasn't the first time he did this. Compassionate liberal, forcing his dick on others.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Jul 23, 2019)

Norman said:


> I swear people, it's coming, soon prostitutes will be sued for not performing gay sex on these trans people. The PC clown world keeps getting dumber and dumber. Believing that the genders are the same and that you can change your gender at will has real consequences.
> 
> "A Canadian small business owner was forced to close her home-based beauty salon after refusing to provide a Brazilian wax for a transgender woman's male genitalia.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what we need to happen. Some Trans asshole trying to get a woman to wax his cock and balls because HE thinks HE has a vagina. This homo shit has gone so far it needs slapped down. You aren't a girl you're a fucking nut case and the rest of us shouldn't have to be polite to you.

Am I transphobic? Yes I am. I'm not going to pretend you're a woman. I'm not going to pretend I can't see your dick under your skirt. And if not playing with your cock and balls like it's a set of tits and a vagina makes me transphobic then I am 100% transphobic. Get your hairy male ass away from me you fucking freak.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi Sally Frank. No problem. Come right in and put on this gown, lie on the treatment table,face up and let me get my special equipment ready for your type of procedure. Victor MFA #6 . 5 lbs acetylene and 15 lbs of O2.
Please pull up your gown and relax.This will take less than 15 seconds.
The backside is no charge but done a little after the first.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 26, 2019)

Norman said:


> So here we are, now refusing to handle a dick is neo-Nazism.




Many broads have penises nowadays, they are called trannies or she-males.  This is why the women's march in Washington no longer features Vagina Hats.   Not all women have them in 2019.

In Canada, they have the right to "equal accommodation" and be treated just like the women they think they are.


If Yaniv wants a ball wax, he has a legal right.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 26, 2019)

politics!


----------



## Rigby5 (Jul 26, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Hi Sally Frank. No problem. Come right in and put on this gown, lie on the treatment table,face up and let me get my special equipment ready for your type of procedure. Victor MFA #6 . 5 lbs acetylene and 15 lbs of O2.
> Please pull up your gown and relax.This will take less than 15 seconds.
> The backside is no charge but done a little after the first.



For those who do not weld, those are oxygen acetyline welding torch references.  Victor makes regulators and controls, and #6 is the size of the flame tip.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 27, 2019)

Truly asinine.

This is a pretty intimate service.  No one should ever have the power to demand something like this from another.  It is people like this that destroy support for so called 'trans rights.'  This kind of thing gets old very fast.


----------



## Likkmee (Jul 27, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Truly asinine.
> 
> This is a pretty intimate service.


It certainly is since I've trimmed down/de-haired a few of those clams over the years.Amazingly stretchable.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 27, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Truly asinine.
> 
> This is a pretty intimate service.  No one should ever have the power to demand something like this from another.  It is people like this that destroy support for so called 'trans rights.'  This kind of thing gets old very fast.



So, do you think this isn't a "public accommodation"?  Suppose Jessica was a black chick without a penis- should she be allowed to be refused then?

Back in the day, a lot of bartenders weren't happy about having to serve people of different ethnicities in their taprooms either.    They largely got over it.


----------



## wamose (Jul 27, 2019)

Hell, this dude doesn't want anything to do with his dick, why should he expect a stranger to wax it for him. Freaks need to wax their own dicks. Viva Trump


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 27, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Truly asinine.
> ...


No.  It is not public accommodation to require a woman to handle a mans penis when she offers services specified for a vagina.  The article goes into the fact that there are specific terms for both procedures.  The 'activists' delusions otherwise are not relevant.  

Sorry but people have their own comfort levels around sexuality and sexual contact.  It is not the governments place to demand that sexuality does not exist in the business arena.  No one should be forced to handle a penis if they do not want to and that is so damn obvious it is beyond the pale that it is no longer obvious to everyone.

Of course the best part is that asinine complaints like this are the MOST effective way to drive support down for radical agendas.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jul 27, 2019)

Shut the whorehouse down and put all the hookers & patrons in jail.

Some people have medical needs, but this sort of bullshit just makes everybody sick.


----------



## Polishprince (Jul 27, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> No.  It is not public accommodation to require a woman to handle a mans penis when she offers services specified for a vagina.  The article goes into the fact that there are specific terms for both procedures.  The 'activists' delusions otherwise are not relevant.
> 
> Sorry but people have their own comfort levels around sexuality and sexual contact.  It is not the governments place to demand that sexuality does not exist in the business arena.  No one should be forced to handle a penis if they do not want to and that is so damn obvious it is beyond the pale that it is no longer obvious to everyone.
> 
> Of course the best part is that asinine complaints like this are the MOST effective way to drive support down for radical agendas.



The technical part which I think you are misstating here is that it isn't a "man's" penis, but a woman's penis.

Jessica is legally a chick according to BC provincial as well as Canadian law.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Jul 28, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > No.  It is not public accommodation to require a woman to handle a mans penis when she offers services specified for a vagina.  The article goes into the fact that there are specific terms for both procedures.  The 'activists' delusions otherwise are not relevant.
> ...


That changes nothing at all.


----------

